# pen stands



## aggromere

I am always looking for unique items to use to hold my pens when i take pictures, i just could never find any.  I was in a cigar store in Ybor city today restocking some stuff and picking up some bands.  On the way back to the car I stumbled into a weird store that sells all the 'hippie' type stuff and cheap nick naks.

The had a whole selection of chopstick holders.  Some made from segmented wood, some porcelain shaped like oragami swans and some others.  Of course my camera's batteries are dead and I don't have anymore handy.  But i will post some pics tomorrow.

Never thought of it but chopstick rests are cheap and just the thing to rest your pen on when photoing.  Just an idea.


----------



## EBorraga

Where's the pics Peter?? You know the rule.


----------



## aggromere

I got no batteries for my camera, lol. But they look sweet. I bought a new camera. It takes better pictures and was more expensive. It runs on two AA batteries. I be they only last for 100 pic or less. I gotta get some rechargables and a charger. But I will rumage around and see if i can find some or use my old camera. Just for you! Was able to snap exactly five pictures and then it said change batteries, not the best but you get the idea.  They were five bucks each but i think they look very cool.  What do you think?


----------



## themartaman

Here is my setup.


----------



## toolcrazy

Cool Idea, but I am a firm believer in minimizing the amount of clutter in my photos. I sell my pens online and I don't want any distractions from the product. But, that is me.


----------



## aggromere

If I could take pictures like yours I wouldn't need the clutter either, lol.  Great looking pics.  How do you do tha?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Great idea but *STOP PLEASE STOP* mentioning Ybor city, every time I read it I suddenly need a Cuban Sandwich,a bowl of Spanish bean soup. a deviled crab and top it off with a good smoke.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## aggromere

Lol, Roy.  I just had a great cuban yesterday from a little place a cuban friend sent me.  It is the Florida Bakery on Columbus up near all the cuban resturants. I was the only person in there that spoke english - but i got my sandwich.


----------



## toolcrazy

aggromere said:


> If I could take pictures like yours I wouldn't need the clutter either, lol.  Great looking pics.  How do you do tha?



It has taken me a while to get to this point. First step was buying a DSLR about 3 years ago. And just recently, I decide to get rid of the halogen lights and go to Daylight Florescent. I use 3 75 watt daylights and a light box. I also set the pen on a white acrylic sheet. I position the pen with a little bit of crafting clay (or museum clay). 
I use a 18x55mm wide angle lens set at 43mm
F-stop is f/22
shutter at 1/5 sec
ISO 200
white balance set at Daylight Florescent. 
Then I edit in Adobe Lightroom. 
I also use a tripod and set the shutter at a 2 sec delay so I don't shake the camera. 
I realize that these setting mean nothing with a point and shoot camera.


----------



## themartaman

Cuban sandwich, now I am hungry. May be in Lakeland between now and christmas. White plexi. I use clear propped up at back. 3m adhesive putty from office supply to hold in place. See my pix in new photo topic.


----------



## DurocShark

Every so often I play with props and background materials, but I usually go back to a plain white.


----------

